# Word for the day  ureter



## Josiah (Jan 22, 2015)

ureter
[yoo-ree-ter] 


noun, Anatomy, Zoology
1. a muscular duct or tube conveying the urine from a kidney to the bladder.

You have two of them one from each kidney. I'm surprised how many people don't know the name of this essential part of our anatomy. I Chose this word because earlier today mine were injected with an opaque dye so that they could be scanned. All appeared as it should.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 22, 2015)

Glad the scan went ok, Josiah.....a medical procedure does concentrate the mind, does it not?!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 22, 2015)

Yay! Finally a word that I am familiar with! Glad your test showed everything is "going" good Josiah


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 22, 2015)

Just looked at it's derivation; it comes from Greek, via Medieval Latin. First used about 1530...


----------



## oakapple (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't think I will be using this word in conversation though.


----------

